# Brodi,he's not well...help :(



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

I have noticed in the last hour,Brodi is holding his head to one side...in the last ten minutes he is walking round in circles,like he's after his tail but really slow and wobbly 
i am waiting for a call back from the vets but it could take an hour or more as he's out on call.
What do i do??? :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Anybody??? :crying:


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Wiley, sorry I can't offer any practical help for you & Brodie. Other than to say try to keep him calm & get him comfortable until you hear back from the vet. 
i just didn't want to read & leave.

I really hope everything turns out to be okay, please update when you can.

Big (((hug))) for Brodie.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

You have done the right thing to contact your vet and hopefully he will call soon for poor Brodi.
In the mean time just keep him as comfortable as possible.

How old is Brodi?


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Agree with the above.....keep Brodi comfortable and wait to hear from the vet....or find another one who can speak to you now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Hi Wiley, sorry I can't offer any practical help for you & Brodie. Other than to say try to keep him calm & get him comfortable until you hear back from the vet.
> i just didn't want to read & leave.
> 
> I really hope everything turns out to be okay, please update when you can.
> ...


Thank you Roobster...i'm trying to keep him calm,i had him on my lap but he doesnt want to know me,he keeps hiding under the table....i'm really worried now :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

mollymo said:


> You have done the right thing to contact your vet and hopefully he will call soon for poor Brodi.
> In the mean time just keep him as comfortable as possible.
> 
> How old is Brodi?


He is 10 weeks old!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there another vet/emergency vet you could call?

or......


If you type 'ask a vet online' into google, it will come up with sites where you can 'talk' to a vet online. It costs, but I don't knoe how much, sorry don't have a link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

My husband is taking him to another vets,he's leaving now :crying:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> He is 10 weeks old!


Only 10 weeks hmy: sorry I thought you were talking of an older dog here.

I would call your vet again in that case if you are really worried.
Sorry cant help anymore than that with a pup.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck fingers and paws crossed for you and your pup keep us updated please xxxx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Please post as soon as you know anything.

Big hugs to you, thinking of you and sending hugs to Brodi too.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> My husband is taking him to another vets,he's leaving now :crying:


Will be thinking of you and wishing Brodi well.
Is this the little pug you put piccs up of yesterday? very sweet little chap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Our Brodi...we have only had him a few days :crying:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> I have noticed in the last hour,Brodi is holding his head to one side...in the last ten minutes he is walking round in circles,like he's after his tail but really slow and wobbly
> i am waiting for a call back from the vets but it could take an hour or more as he's out on call.
> What do i do??? :crying:


Dont know how old he is? but if he is an older dog it sounds like it may be the symptom of a stroke. Younger then something neurological, or if dogs are like humans problems in the inner ear can make them lose balance.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really hope its nothing serious. Fingers crossed for you and Brodi.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes just realised it was little Brodi when you said 10weeks.

Do let us know how he goes at the vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry poor little chap, hope the vet can find out the problem and help him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys...i will let you all know as soon as i can.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Brodi


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> Our Brodi...we have only had him a few days :crying:


What a gorgeous wee dog, glad he's away to the vets. Thinking about you & Brodi & wishing him well again.

Really hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hope it turns out ok for little brodie could just be a ear infection that is making him hold his head to the side did he show any other symptoms before this? has he eaten and drunk today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

My husband just called from the vets surgery and they are keeping Brodi in do carry out more tests...they think he may have distemper 
I havent a clue about this condition,can anyone tell me anything?


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

i hope hes ok. hugs go out to you and brodi. let us know how he gets on please. fingers x its just an ear infection and will get help for it.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> My husband just called from the vets surgery and they are keeping Brodi in do carry out more tests...they think he may have distemper
> I havent a clue about this condition,can anyone tell me anything?


has brodie had all his jabs? i dont really know about distemper, sorry but will have a quick google


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> has brodie had all his jabs? i dont really know about distemper, sorry but will have a quick google


no he hasnt had any jabs so far...he is booked in to have his first lot on wednesday...omg im so worried :crying:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> no he hasnt had any jabs so far...he is booked in to have his first lot on wednesday...omg im so worried :crying:


ah,hopefully the vet will sort him out, try not to worry but i know it is easy to say is he full pug? he does look like full pug but i thought i read somewhere he had terrier in him ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> My husband just called from the vets surgery and they are keeping Brodi in do carry out more tests...they think he may have distemper
> I havent a clue about this condition,can anyone tell me anything?


I think he may suspect distemper as distemper can cause seizure/neurological
type symptoms in dogs under a year.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Has he been out for walks? I hope and pray for you that it is not distemper xxxx :crying:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> ah,hopefully the vet will sort him out, try not to worry but i know it is easy to say is he full pug? he does look like full pug but i thought i read somewhere he had terrier in him ?


He is 7/8 pug and 1/8 JRT...i want to google but dare'nt


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> He is 7/8 pug and 1/8 JRT...i want to google but dare'nt


oh sorry i have googled and put it on here before i read this post but still dosent sound like what brodie has would you like me to delete it? :-(


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Very often distemper will start with runny nose and eyes.

Fingers crossed for young Brodi that its not distemper....but he is in the right place to get the treatment he requires.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't panic! It's natural to always think of the worst- well if you are anything like me anyway! I can't tell you how many times I have gotten myself into a state thinking my dogs have had something life threatening and terrible because of dramatic symptoms that then didn't turn out to be anything too serious. 

You need to wait and see the results of their tests and a proper diagnosis. In the meantime don't torture yourself with google, I really think it can be a curse in times like these.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Have just caught up with this thread, am so sorry Brodi is not well. I know it doesn't help with how you are feeling but he is in the best place and they should get to the bottom of it.

Hugs to you and your OH and to Brodi. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking at the list of symptoms it seems neurological comes way down the list so if he hasnt had any of the other signs before you get to neurological/seizures then I cant see if being that personally. surely other signs would be present, it doesnt mention symptoms like his as one of the first/earlier or only signs.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Looking at the list of symptoms it seems neurological comes way down the list so if he hasnt had any of the other signs before you get to neurological/seizures then I cant see if being that personally. surely other signs would be present, it doesnt mention symptoms like his as one of the first/earlier or only signs.


thats exactly what i thought lets hope so


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you and hoping to hear some good news soon


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh wow so sorry, 

When i first read this I thought, this happened to our Doberman, but he is much older, the symptoms as much the same for Vestibular Syndrome but I think it only effects middle/older dogs? Worth mentioning to the vet though, when our doberman had it, his head was tilted, going round in circles and eyes were wobbling. Very scary.

Best of luck honey  will think of you.

Loops


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> thats exactly what i thought lets hope so


Me too fingers crossed for the little guy. I know you dont take all details in sometimes when worried sick but did vet say anything else or why he might suspect distemper? I would expect he will do blood tests.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the wee man, get well soon Brodi, how scary when he's so young xox


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohhh! Poor Brodi  Fingers crossed everything's ok. It doesn't sound like distemper to me, though. As Jen said, it's natural to fear the worst! Just keep your head up and avoid getting yourself into a state. Things always seem worse when you panic about it! Whatever it is, the vets will be able to help and we'll all be here to support you.

Much hugs! Stay strong honey.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Morning, 

Just wanted to say, I hope the vet has made Brodi comfy and found it was something easily treated. Cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling and hope you little man is back home with you v soon.

Sandie x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just wondered how little brodie was this morning?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope you managed to get some sleep last night but bet you are filled with worry for the poor little man. Hope today brings some good news from the vets that it's not as bad as thought.

thinking of you.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Just caught this thread - poor brodie and you it must be such a worrying time for all of you. Hope this morning finds Brodie a bit better - fingers and paws crossed
xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw poor little mite i hope its nothing serious, if it is distemper he was most likely incubating the disease when you got him, so please contact the breeder or rescue where you got him from as any other non innoculated dog will catch it, its highly contagious.


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope it's nothing serious, poor little guy.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Jusr read this, hope little Brodie is ok, am thinking of you and hope you get some good news this morning


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Well the news is not good,although distemper has been ruled out,after a series of tests it shows that Brodi has fluid in his brain :crying:
His symptoms got progressively worse through the night but he is comfortable now.
They have put a shunt in to release some of the fluid into his stomach...i don't know what to think or do right now but all i know is that after a few short days that little boy stole our hearts and i cant bare the thought of him going through all this :crying:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

oh no not good sending our love to you and little brodi xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor little darling. Will be thinking of him and hoping for the best. xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Have just caught up on this thread, am so sorry, he is a gorgeous little chap. 

Am keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys...i dont understand how this can just happen like that...yesterday afternoon he was (we thought) absolutely fine,running around as crazy as ever.
Now he is so sick and recovering from surgery :crying:
The vet has told me that brachycaphelic breeds are more prone to this disorder than any other breeds...i'm in total shock :crying:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry, all my love to you and Brodi xx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

So sorry Brodi is so poorly. It's awful when they are just tiny. Hope he makes a full recovery and is soon back home where he belongs.
xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no how awful I hope he pulls though and manages to grow up to lead a normal life


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking of you and Brodi hope the little guy is OK


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry, shedding a tear for you both ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))

Try and stay positive tho, it may be all you have and sometimes your determination is all they have to pull thro. See if you can visit him and try desperately to be yourself.

I say this because I had a little pom pup have a massive stroke that left him completely paralysed. The vet had to inject into his heart to get it going. I brought him home and had to prop him on cushions so his lungs didnt collapse. He had always followed me everywhere so I put him in cardboard box and carried him everywhere I went. He amazed everyone and pulled thro. Lived to 13.

Sometimes there is hope where there appears to be none


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread; sending my best wishes to your family and little Brodi.xx.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Am rooting for you and Little Brodixxxx


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Only just caught up with this thread, thinking of you all.


hugs


Val xx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Poor mite. 

I hope you are OK. I don't know really much about this condition to offer any advice but try and stay positive.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got caught up with this thread.

Not good  My thoughts and with you and little Brodi. Just stay strong. Fingers crossed he powers his way through this and bounces right back!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

sending all my love to Brodi xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry to hear that news but keep your chin up, pugs are quite hardy little dogs and with a little bit of jack in him as well, i am sure he will fight all the best to little brodie coming home quickly


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

everything crossed here for little Brodi xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Poor little guy hope hes alright


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww poor baby 

Sending Brodi lots of healing wishes and big hugs for mummy too x


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so sorry for little Brodie and Im thinking of you all and hoping for a good recovery soon.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Everything crossed for Brodi, truly hoping he gets through this and makes a full recovery, take care xox


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

just read this thread. fingers crossed for you all. hope he is better soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Things are'nt looking good for our baby boy Brodi at the minute,he is showing signs of neurological damage that were present before last night,we just did'nt notice...he has congenital hydrocephalus so they say...i'm so angry with myself for not noticing something strange with him!
All we can do now is pray he pulls through through this terrible illness,we are all so upset,my girls won't stop crying,they waited for Brodi for so long and now this :crying:

Please get well soon baby boy xxxxxxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no . I am very sorry that you didn't receive any better news - keeping you in my thoughts.x.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Just read this now, so very sorry this is happening to your little furry lad, truly hoping that he recovers soon and he's back with his family, it's easy to say but be strong, he looks like a spirited little chap from his gorgeous pic xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am oh so sorry - keeping everything crossed that your little man pulls through x

Just did a bit of a google which I know is a dangerous thing, but found this. //www.bodhiblog.com/

Havent read it all but it seems there is a glimmer of hope


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. Hope he gets better!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor baby  Heaps of healing vibes on there way to Brodi & everything crossed here for him xxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oh no how awful for you all, I'm so sorry for you and your little boy Brodi. Don't beat yourself up though for not noticing there was something wrong earlier, you've only he had him for a few days and are still just getting to know him. I really hope you get some positive news soon and that he's a little fighter. He looks so gorgeous in his pic x


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd get him to the vets, if yours is not available ring around untill you find one that is.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I'd get him to the vets, if yours is not available ring around untill you find one that is.


He was taken by OPs family to the vets last night....and has had surgery!

Fingers and paws crossed for Brodi x


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

ive only just seen this, poor little guy! 
I really hope he makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Everything crossed they can help the little guy. Thinking of you all and Brodi


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Paws crossed here in Aylesbury xx such a cute lil pupster xx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread again. So sorry Brodi is so unwell, & how awful for you & your family. Hoping & praying he pulls through & makes a full recovery.

Come on wee Brodi, we're all rooting for you here.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry, Sending lots of love and healing thoughts Brodi's way. Will keep everything crossed xx


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

we all send our best wishes to brodi and your family. no words can say how shocked we all are. bless. please dont beat yourself up, sometimes we dont see things we think we should have done. or done things we should have done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Everything here is crossed for Brodi, thinking of you all at this very upsetting time. It doesn't take long for them to become an extremely loved member of the family.

I know it's not easy but try to stay positive.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had a hectic day so not been around and only just caught up with this news. So very sorry to hear this and sending healing vibes for Brodi. Be strong little fella, we're all rooting for you.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've just seen this thread, but sending bigs hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I've only just seen this too  Poor you and your family, it must have been a terrible shock to you. Brodi's in the best place now, keep telling yourself that. Keeping everything crossed here for him xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

An update...more bad news,Brodi has suffered numerous seizures through the night,due to a blockage in the shunt he had fitted and the pressure build up was huge,his eyes arent reacting as they should and his vision is poor right now,my vet said we should prepare ourselves to make a decision :crying:
I'm sorry but i can't type much more at the moment,its just all too much :crying:


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Wiley, just wondering if there's any news about wee Brodi? Really hoping its good news. Thinking good thoughts for him & you & your family of course. xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Hi Wiley, just wondering if there's any news about wee Brodi? Really hoping its good news. Thinking good thoughts for him & you & your family of course. xxx


Hi Roobster,just posted an update before you


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I just want to thank everyone here for your support,you're all great  xxx


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> An update...more bad news,Brodi has suffered numerous seizures through the night,due to a blockage in the shunt he had fitted and the pressure build up was huge,his eyes arent reacting as they should and his vision is poor right now,my vet said we should prepare ourselves to make a decision :crying:
> I'm sorry but i can't type much more at the moment,its just all too much :crying:


oh im so sorry thinking of you and your family xxxxxxxxxx big hugs to brodi too xxxx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry, this is awful. This is too sad, I'm going to cuddle my girls in together with me & say a BIG prayer for your wee boy.



(((((((Healing Hugs))))))))) to you all Wiley.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I am in tears reading your latest update, it's just so unfair. I am so, so sorry for you and your family having to face this, it is heartbreaking.

Thinking of you all. Hugs x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. Wish I had a magic wand to make things better for Brodi.

Thinking of you and sending truck loads of healing vibes to Brodi and positive thoughts for you.
Sandie x


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Just seen this thread, wiley this situation is so sad and awful. My thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just so sad but miracles can and do happen.everyone is behind little brodie and your family x


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Just getting ready to go and see Brodi...his breeder is coming too and we are going to talk with the vet and see if anything at all can be done for him,because we are just not ready to say goodbye yet :crying:
I will update you all when we get back.xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> Just getting ready to go and see Brodi...his breeder is coming too and we are going to talk with the vet and see if anything at all can be done for him,because we are just not ready to say goodbye yet :crying:
> I will update you all when we get back.xxx


fingers crossed for little brodie xxx have any of the littermates been ill?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:sad: Everything tightly crossed here for your little man xxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awww hun my heart goes out to you. xx

Must be hard as he is just a baby- thanks for updating I know it must be difficult to come on here when you head and heart is all over the place.

We are all routing for you xxx


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I will say that I am pleased the breeder is involved. After all the negativity about bad breeders it is heartwarming to hear about one who cares past the initial sale. 

Your post about this also raises awareness and I would hope allow people to recognize possible symptoms early so other dogs may be helped. I know that's not a lot of comfort at the current time but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you allxxx


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

How terribly hearbreaking, thoughts with you and your family


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

bless his little paws.


Thinking of you all ((big hugs)) xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So sorry for yet more bad news; I am sure that you will do whatever is right for Brodi.x.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear there is no progress, hoping that something can be done for him. Thinking of you all and Brodi


----------



## LolaBear (Jul 20, 2011)

I caught this thread just as I was about to go to sleep last night. I just wanted to say how terribly sorry I am for you and your family, and like someone else said - miracles can and do happen 

Sending lots of good thoughts your way xxxxx


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

It's awful in a situation like this. I'm positive that everyone here will agree with me when I say that we all wish we could do something that will miraculously make him better, but alas, we didn't get a chance to go to Hogwarts--I'm still awaiting my letter, actually (Pathetic attempt at trying to give you something to smile about, but worth a shot!). All I can say is that I've got everything I can possible cross crossed. Miracles _can_ happen and I think one will. Wishing you all the best, honey. Stay strong!


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Brodi, thinking of you all.

Val xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry and still hoping and praying for little Brodi to recover.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

It is so cruel that such a little angel could be so ill.

I'm hoping for a miracle for you and Brodi with everything crossed; regardless I know you'll do whatever is best for him. 

X


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

tears in my eyes as I read this :crying: I can't imagine what you're going through. Thinking of you and your family and willing little Brodi to fight his way through this xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

We lost our little angel at 12:10 today :crying:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry :crying:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  So upsetting.

_They are shooting stars-a spectacular moment of light in the heavens. And in a flash, they're gone.
_


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Cant really add anything to what the previous members have said. Keep him calm and try to hurry up the vet.
Good luck, I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry you lost the little guy.
RIP may your spirit run forever free in sunshine Brodi.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Am so desperately sorry to read your news. I can't begin to understand what you are going through. God bless Brodie x :crying:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this...... Claire xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh no  i am so,so sorry x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry bless him


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

so, so sorry


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Really, really sorry to read this.
Run free, little manxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words.
Even though we only knew brodi for a short time he has left us heartbroken,he had the funniest character,and made us smile and laugh so many times in such a short space of time,we were blessed to have known him.
I am pleased to say that he didnt suffer in the end and that he passed peacefully in my arms :crying:
He had suffered major neurological damage due to the pressure to his brain and had lost the use of his back legs through last night,his eyes were failing and his breathing wasnt good,it all happened too quick and he just was'nt strong enough to fight it.
We will never forget our little Brodi,and he will never know the impact his short presence has had on our lives,he's left his pawprints well and truly imprinted on our hearts.

Rest In Peace Our little Angel,xxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news 

Sending you all big hugs xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh no, I am so very sorry to read this sad update :crying:

RIP little Brodi xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no :crying: Im so very, very sorry. Sending huge hugs to you all & run free at the bridge brave little Brodi xxx


----------



## cgdrum (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely gutted for you. RIP little one.


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

am very sorry to here this sad news xx

sending you big hugs


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just catching up with this, so so sorry to read the bad news. I cant think of anything decent to say, apart from I know how hard it is to lose a puppy, having been there myself. :crying::crying:


RIP little man


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

:crying: Rest in peace, little guy!
Major hugs for you, Wiley  You did the best that you could and at least he passed away in the comfort of your arms.


----------



## LolaBear (Jul 20, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

So so sorry to hear this, it is heartbreaking to lose a pet especially one so young. I know how attached you become even after a few days together . Sending hugs to you and your family.

Rest in Peace little Brodi xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry thinking of you XXX


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh God, I am so sorry. At least little Brodi went in the best way possible, in the arms of somebody who truly loved and cared for him.

My thoughts are with you and your family, give your little girls lots of cuddles tonight xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

RIP, little man .x.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Rip little Brodi


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry for you all - just take comfort in he had a happy life with you and gave you some fond memories to look back on x

My thoughts are with youxx


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

rip little brodi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

just want to say how sorry i am. poor brodi, how devastating for you to go through this with such a baby you just got to know.
thinking of you,
no words are going to be enough.
take care,
michelle x


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Wiley, I just got home & switched on my laptop to see the awful update on your precious wee boy. I'm so sorry to hear that Brodi didn't manage to pull through. Its so horrible for you & your family. Thinking about you all.

Rest peacefully for a while Brodi, then run free & happy at Rainbow Bridge with all your new friends.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

sleep tight little one. run with your friends in the warm sunshine. no words can say how sorry i am for you all. wer all here for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

We are all in shock here and my girls are inconsolable,we are going to make a memorial for Brodi but are not sure what to do,we will have his ashes returned to us soon and his breeder insists on us having them as he was part of our family in his last days 
we want to do something meaningful and lasting,any ideas?
I have already had people say to us that basically we didnt have him long enough for his death to cause too much distress 
I just hope they never feel what my family feel right now...i could hit them right now....sorry to vent but talking to my husband and children right now isnt an option :crying:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you vent all you like those people have obviously never cared for a little one once your baby is home , thats it, hes home dosent matter how long you were lucky enough to have him, he was yours and loved perhaps you could buy a nice little tree and put his ashes in the pot beneath it i am truly sorry that you never got the chance to see little brodie grow


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so so sorry to you all. Myself and my family have watched here with hope for Brodi and we are all upset and sad for you.

RIP Brodi at the bridge xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> I have already had people say to us that basically we didnt have him long enough for his death to cause too much distress
> I just hope they never feel what my family feel right now...i could hit them right now....sorry to vent but talking to my husband and children right now isnt an option :crying:


That is awful, how can people be so uncaring? I know how attached I was to my puppies the minute I brought them home, they are immediately part of your family and to say that is just cruel.

You've every right to feel how you do, and feel free to vent as much as you like on here. We all know what it's like to love a dog dearly and how heartbreaking it is to lose one, however long you've known them.

I know for a fact that I'm not the only one who has shed a tear for Brodi on here and we never even met him. I'm so so sorry and wish there was something we could say to make it easier xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> you vent all you like those people have obviously never cared for a little one once your baby is home , thats it, hes home dosent matter how long you were lucky enough to have him, he was yours and loved perhaps you could buy a nice little tree and put his ashes in the pot beneath it i am truly sorry that you never got the chance to see little brodie grow


Thank you archiebaby...people just don't understand at all do they? i've had it said by 3 people today that i could just go out and buy another pug,and 1 even suggested that this time i should get a full pug and not a "heinz 57" 
Do some people not think before they open their mouths???


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> Thank you archiebaby...people just don't understand at all do they? i've had it said by 3 people today that i could just go out and buy another pug,and 1 even suggested that this time i should get a full pug and not a "heinz 57"
> Do some people not think before they open their mouths???


no, most dont wiley i honestly thought little brodie was a full pug and i have 2 myself it didnt matter anyway if he was full pug or cross, you loved him and thats all that matters


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> no, most dont wiley i honestly thought little brodie was a full pug and i have 2 myself it didnt matter anyway if he was full pug or cross, you loved him and thats all that matters


He was 7/8ths pug,but we loved every inch of him regardless...some people would do more good by keeping their traps shut in my opinion 
A dog is a dog and no dog deserves to suffer what our baby suffered...he was special in everyway


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wiley80 said:


> He was 7/8ths pug,but we loved every inch of him regardless...some people would do more good by keeping their traps shut in my opinion
> A dog is a dog and no dog deserves to suffer what our baby suffered...he was special in everyway


of course he was and no, he definately didnt deserve what happened to him.wiley, just ignore the idiots who dont understand, you know you loved him and he knew he was loved and thats that


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am so, so, sorry to read that you had to say goodbye to Brodie after such a short space of time but know that you will remember him forever and he will always have a special place in your heart and for many PF members xx

Sleep tight little Brodie


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I too am absolutely gutted for you and your family :crying: Words just don't seem enough but know that we all feel for you and no matter what emotions you are going through just put in down on here how you feel and we will understand 100%. 

From the minute you set your eyes on your new furbaby (even before he/she comes home to you) they become part of your family and have a very, very special place in your heart and no-one can ever take that away.

RIP Brodie, run free little man & look over your lovely family xx


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am shocked to hear some people would say disgusting things like that!  Of course, it would cause distress. Some people are just horrible, and not nice, caring owners like you obviously were. I hope they don't affect you too much. Just thinking something could happen to Terence makes me weepy :crying:

We buried our Goldie in the garden in her favourite spot and planted a rose bush there. We also have a light that marks the spot. I hope you find something lovely to do to remember the little chap.

Again, I am so sorry to hear what you have had to go through. :crying:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear the angels came for your darling little man. So sad that his life with you was so short. Sounds as tho he gave you in a short space of time what others miss in a life time.

Dont listen to the idle twaddle of heartless people - who would want to be like them :cursing: 

As for memorials, we made an area of our garden into a tranquil spot with a little water feature in memory of our dog Jen and for Freddie my arab, I have planted wisteria (using his pooh as manure) they are growing up an arch and when they flower, will be like his tail blowing in the wind. I'm sure ou will think of something suiting. 

I'll lend you, for a little while,
My grandest pup," He said.

For you to love while he's alive
And mourn for when he's dead.
It may be one or fifteen years,
Or days or months, you see.
But, will you, till I take him back,
Take care of him for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief,
You'll have treasured memories
To bring solace in your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay,
Since all from earth return.
But, there are lessons taught on earth
I want this dog to learn.

I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes
With trust, I have selected you.

Now will you give him your total love,
Not think the labor vain,
Nor hate Me when I come
To take him back again?

I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should I come and call for him
Much sooner than you'd planned,
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And someday understand.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

What a lovely poem. Made me cry :crying:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I am so, so sorry Brodi didn't make it.
RIP little one, run free at rainbow bridge



wiley80 said:


> We are all in shock here and my girls are inconsolable,we are going to make a memorial for Brodi but are not sure what to do,we will have his ashes returned to us soon and his breeder insists on us having them as he was part of our family in his last days
> we want to do something meaningful and lasting,any ideas?
> I have already had people say to us that basically we didnt have him long enough for his death to cause too much distress
> I just hope they never feel what my family feel right now...i could hit them right now....sorry to vent but talking to my husband and children right now isnt an option :crying:


How can people be so thoughtless and ignorant, it doesn't matter how long you had him, 1 minute is enough to leave their little paw print on your heart xox


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

wiley80 said:


> he was part of our family in his last days
> :crying:


Well thats exactly it, isn't it. *He was part of your family* doesn't matter how long for.

Some people just don't/can't understand this & think you should just forget & move on right away. These aren't people I want in my life.

I didn't know Brodi, in fact only knew you had him 2 days ago & I am so upset, he was just a gorgeous wee guy who really touched my heart & I feel so sad that he's gone.

I think a tree or a rosebush in your garden (if you have one) with a wee plaque underneath. Maybe, *when & if you are ready* you could eventually scatter Brodi's ashes there.

Once again, so sorry for your loss. I really feel for you & your family.

Much love

Roobster xxxx


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am so so sorry RIP little one, go have some fun at rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the poor pup. I hope the other pups in the litter are ok?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im so sad little Brodi didnt make it, how heartbreaking for you and your family im really sorry x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your wee baby! HUGS to you and your family! RIP little Angel xx


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news. My thoughts are with you all and with Brodi. He was such a little sweetie.

I know it's too soon to think about it now but I'm sure you will soon be loving a new little chap (or chapess!) and I wish you well in the coming weeks.:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I am really sorry to hear the angels came for your darling little man. So sad that his life with you was so short. Sounds as tho he gave you in a short space of time what others miss in a life time.
> 
> Dont listen to the idle twaddle of heartless people - who would want to be like them :cursing:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this lovely poem Heidismum  xxx
It seems to somehow make sense of a senseless situation if you know what i mean...I was discussing a memorial for Brodi with my girls and they seem to like the idea of a light garden,part of our garden being dedicated to our little man,with rocks,flowering plants and different coloured lights,it seems fitting as Brodi was a very colourful character that lit up our lives for a little while :crying:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad it helped a bit. 

It did me when my arab was taken from me before his time and I still get comfort from it now when I start questioning "why" 

It's often posted here and is about all we have. 

The light garden sounds perfect - your little ray of sunshine will have the perfect resting place.

Our hurt is testament to our love and if you hadnt loved him so much in your short time, then the pain would be less. I often comfort myself with that and it helps the hurt feel better - if you know what I mean.

(((((Hugs))))))
Sandie x


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family Wiley, your girls especially will not understand why he was with you for such a short time but in that time he has left pawprints in all of your hearts and you will look back and remember the love and the joy he did bring to your lives.

RIP little Brodi, play hard with your new friends at the bridge and if you see Katie, Sam, Muffin, Tom or Sooty then give them a big hug from me.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my neighbours had a loss in her family and they have a light in the garden which never goes out - think the have to fill it with parafin - they don't know where it was from there mum got all the family one. Just an ideax

As i have said before, im so sorry for you all try to ignore those people who obviously don't understand.As soon as your little man walked through the door the love you gave him and he gave you is something that you will never forget and the joy he bought to your family - stay strong xxx


----------

